# Burton T6, Burton T7, Custom X



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

get whichever is cheapest, as long as it's the right size for you. they feel pretty similar, with the t6 having a bit more oomph. the vibration dampening pads under the bindings will rip off in no time though


----------



## BWayne89 (Oct 29, 2012)

Supra said:


> get whichever is cheapest, as long as it's the right size for you. they feel pretty similar, with the t6 having a bit more oomph. the vibration dampening pads under the bindings will rip off in no time though


Seriously? The quality is that cheap?


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

bad design. on the t7 they put those pads under the topsheet


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

BWayne89 said:


> Ideally I would like to get a hold of a T7 model but I havent been able to locate one. I realize the T7 is basically the updated t6. Somehow the T6 model 164cm Wide is still available. Should I settle for a T6 or grab this years model Custom X. Ideally I want a hard charging carving board for groomers and powder scenarios.


I've got about 70 days on a T7 so far... It's a machine. Finding one will be next to impossible (I looked last year at this time because my movers cracked the topsheet).



BWayne89 said:


> Seriously? The quality is that cheap?


I had a T6 prior to the T7 and the black vinyl/plastic on top of the pads came off on day one. Gave it back to the store and Burton sent me back a T7. 



Supra said:


> bad design. on the t7 they put those pads under the topsheet


I find this really hard to believe. In fact I just checked my board... I just held my board up to the light and I can see right through it where those pads were on the T6... There is a much smaller D shaped area you can see through the base. Maybe they changed the dimensions of it? Seems like a weird thing to put inside a board though.

It's an aluminium honeycomb, FG, and CF beast of a board! :yahoo:

If you ever find one buy it and sell it to me at a premium...

Edit: I should mention the topsheet is very weak on these. They chip and crack easy, but it doesn't affect the performance of the board so who cares... I was just disheartened the first time my $1000 board cracked!


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

the same pads can now be found on the sherlock and process (under the top sheet)


----------



## cd21 (Nov 25, 2012)

Supra said:


> the same pads can now be found on the sherlock and process (under the top sheet)


^^^^^^^^^Truth


----------



## BWayne89 (Oct 29, 2012)

is the Custom X a reasonable board to settle with if Im unable to find a honeycomb board




poutanen said:


> I've got about 70 days on a T7 so far... It's a machine. Finding one will be next to impossible (I looked last year at this time because my movers cracked the topsheet).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

yes, the custom x is an amazing board


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

BWayne89 said:


> is the Custom X a reasonable board to settle with if Im unable to find a honeycomb board





Supra said:


> yes, the custom x is an amazing board


Yeah, I'd still probably buy one of the 2010/2011 T6s off eBay for $500 before I'd buy a Custom X... That said I've suggested the Custom X to tons of people.


----------



## JimmyMac (Oct 27, 2015)

*Near mint Burton T7 for sale*



poutanen said:


> I've got about 70 days on a T7 so far... It's a machine. Finding one will be next to impossible (I looked last year at this time because my movers cracked the topsheet).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*PM me if you are interested. I have a like new T7 that I rhode once and has been kept in a sport tube since its maiden voyage. Only reason I'm considering parting with it is that my feet are too large and results in toe drag.*


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

JimmyMac said:


> *PM me if you are interested. I have a like new T7 that I rhode once and has been kept in a sport tube since its maiden voyage. Only reason I'm considering parting with it is that my feet are too large and results in toe drag.*


3 years too late


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Owned two T6's , was like driving a lambo......they'll end up on my wall someday backlit with LCD's so the light shines through the honey comb.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Back from the dead like this one always makes me smile. :hairy:


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

BWayne89 said:


> is the Custom X a reasonable board to settle with if Im unable to find a honeycomb board


I have owned a Vapor in both alumnafly and wood core, the feel is barely noticeably different.

Get the most recent custom X you can afford, watch ebay and craigslist for a used t7, which might take years to find. 

While you are waiting you will become one with the custom X, carving up the hill into kaleidoscopic slices, throwing 20 foot snowdrifts as you hammer through turns at the speed of light...

...sorry I got distracted the, fuck it's been a long off season.

What the hell is with this Zombie thread revival?


----------



## Ygrene (Nov 20, 2014)

I think people jumped on this thread because the T6/7s were universally loved. I know I still love mine.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

So I PMed the guy, no answer... Zombie posting in a zombie thread?!? :facepalm1:


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

I did as well !!!!! Double


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I'll add to the revival: I have a 2006 T but I don't think it has any padding.. great board, though.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

JimmyMac said:


> *PM me if you are interested. I have a like new T7 that I rhode once and has been kept in a sport tube since its maiden voyage. Only reason I'm considering parting with it is that my feet are too large and results in toe drag.*


I think I know a guy


TT


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

timmytard said:


> I think I know a guy


Hey Timmy I got you a present at the Calgary Ski Sale. Guy came in with a Hooger Booger and obviously we couldn't sell it. I told him I had a friend that likes that kinda stuff so he gave it to me! Next time I'm in Vancouver I'll bring it if you want...


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

poutanen said:


> Hey Timmy I got you a present at the Calgary Ski Sale. Guy came in with a Hooger Booger and obviously we couldn't sell it. I told him I had a friend that likes that kinda stuff so he gave it to me! Next time I'm in Vancouver I'll bring it if you want...


Sure, sounds good. Unless it's like beat to shit.

Sweet, what is it?

Please be another Blaster, Please be another Blaster.


TT


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Blaster 154! It's a little beat but savable...


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

poutanen said:


> Blaster 154! It's a little beat but savable...


Fuck ya, haha, that's the one I was hopin' it was.

Saweet, haha, have you checked it out?

Pretty sic board for 1992.

Alright lets get a profile shot of that beside on of your other boards.

That's way better that it's beet up, mine was brand new I couldn't ride it.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Ir had C3 for a profile when it was new, whether it still does?


TT


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

timmytard said:


> Ir had C3 for a profile when it was new, whether it still does?


Yeah it's got a picture of the base profile on the topsheet, I'll have to get more pics from you, seems pretty flat now I think! :hairy:


----------



## burtont7 (Nov 19, 2015)

poutanen said:


> So I PMed the guy, no answer... Zombie posting in a zombie thread?!? :facepalm1:



I have a brand new burton t7 in the original packaging.


----------

